# Monday/Tuesday snow?



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Weather guys are saying 3-6 inches of snow Monday into Tues. Im in a bit of a pickle here! My wife and I are expecting the birth of our second child Tues. morning. Looks like ill be plowing prior going to the hospital. Head to the hospital Tues morning and after our son is born Ill be heading back out to see how the subs are doing and help finish up.

J


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, congratulations on the new born. We shall see what happens with this system for us as well. Good Luck on Tuesday.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

clncut;512398 said:


> Weather guys are saying 3-6 inches of snow Monday into Tues. Im in a bit of a pickle here! My wife and I are expecting the birth of our second child Tues. morning. Looks like ill be plowing prior going to the hospital. Head to the hospital Tues morning and after our son is born Ill be heading back out to see how the subs are doing and help finish up.
> 
> J


If is a girl you can name her Snow and if is a boy you could name him Blade.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

A big CONGRATS to you and your wife.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

REAPER;512420 said:


> If is a girl you can name her Snow and if is a boy you could name him Blade.


Blade......I like that. Ill have to run that pass the misses but Im sure I can guess what her answer will be. :realmad:

Thanks for all the well wishes. Im pretty pumped although I did just watch the weather and it looks pretty promising for some accumulating snow. Why couldnt it the snow just wait one more day. Funny thing is, my wife and I have joked about this scenario earlier when the season began. I think I may have jinxed myself1


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I know your dilema, my son was a planned C-section. We were scheduled at 10:00 am but I didn't get home until 9:30 am to take her. Good luck with everything & congrats on the new little one. I just checked NOAA & they are showing around 7" here but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Blowing snow here now. Started last night around 3am.Looks like some plowing tonight after the wind settles down.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

We have to be at the hospial at 5AM. I will probably be out plowing till 4, head home, pick up the misses and off to the hospital. We will have the baby and head back out after all is well and get the ok. Finish up plowing and head back to the hospital to spend time with our new addition! I wish they would narrow the snow down a little more as to when the it should start/end...

John


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

clncut;512917 said:


> I wish they would narrow the snow down a little more as to when the it should start/end...


ur lucky if they can get the weather right at all... nevermind when its gonna start/end....im kidding wit ya congrats on the kid and hope everyone has a safe day....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

?

Did it snow?


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

All went well, we had just about an inch of snow (2" trigger) the night prior our sons birth so I did not have to go out although I looking out my window every hr or so. Son was born at 809AM and all was well. Started snowing good during the day and finished around 8pm. Got about 1 hr of sleep and headed out at 9 pm and finished up plowing the next day at 530AM. Woke up at 8 and headed back to the hospital at 9. More snow is in the forecast and now Im sicker than a dog!!

J


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

clncut;516576 said:


> All went well, we had just about an inch of snow (2" trigger) the night prior our sons birth so I did not have to go out although I looking out my window every hr or so. Son was born at 809AM and all was well. Started snowing good during the day and finished around 8pm. Got about 1 hr of sleep and headed out at 9 pm and finished up plowing the next day at 530AM. Woke up at 8 and headed back to the hospital at 9. More snow is in the forecast and now Im sicker than a dog!!
> 
> J


Conratulations,

More details here weight, name and length? Glad to hear all is well with Mom and son.

Glad to hear about the birth and not about being sick. Take care of yoursefl. If you had what I had it takes over two weeks to get rid of and i still have a slight cough.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats dude on the Son... I have 4 kids, have fun as they grow fast.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

His name is Joshua. Weight is 7.3.lbs 21 inches. Looks like I will be getting another car seat for the plow truck. 

Nothing more manly that a great looking plow truck........with car seats!! 

John


----------

